# Am I the only person who detests Big Brother?



## johnelliott (31 May 2006)

It absolutely baffles me why anyone over the age of about fifteen would consider this programme to contain anything of interest whatsoever. Normally I wouldn't bother discussing stuff like this but this bl**dy programme keeps getting mentioned in the mainstream media and on the homepage of my ISP. 

John


----------



## RogerS (31 May 2006)

Couldn't agree with you more, John. 

I remember thinking that my little toe had more conversational capability then a girl in one of the series (Jade I think her name was). But it's cheap tele and appeals to the unwashed.

Now where's my Grumpy Old Man t-shirt ? :lol:


----------



## treena (31 May 2006)

I'm 100% with u


----------



## Gill (31 May 2006)

Never seen it.

No intention of seeing it.

Whenever anyone discusses it, I go and do something interesting instead.

Gill (who's just off to do something interesting  )


----------



## Alf (31 May 2006)

Can't stand the stuff. Thank goodness for the World Cup, eh...?

I'll close the door on my way out. 8-[

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Shady (31 May 2006)

I'm sorry, I thought this was a thread about George Orwell's political views: who or what is this 'Big Brother' thingy???


----------



## nickson71 (31 May 2006)

waste of time and money ............. shoot the inmates and donate the production/filming money to a worthy charity!


----------



## DomValente (31 May 2006)

I live one mile from the big brother house and was recently offered a workshop 50ft from it, ooh wouldn't that have been fun. It's so damned exciting when on the last day they set of a million fireworks at midnight and the traffic jams caused by thousands of cretins queuing to see nothing is such fun, best of all are the imbeciles who mob the 'house' staff,when they are food shopping at the local supermarket, for information on the inmates. Pah!!!!!

Mind you it does bring revenue to the town and help to keep the studios running and help to employ many people. Hmmm.


----------



## RogerS (31 May 2006)

DomValente":1i43ykrp said:


> Mind you it does bring revenue to the town and help to keep the studios running and help to employ many people. Hmmm.



Bread and circuses?


----------



## Anonymous (31 May 2006)

Absolutely John. Never seen it but suspect I wouldn't like it - or the pop singer version or the dancing version or........


----------



## PowerTool (31 May 2006)

Put me down for the "grumpy old man" (or woman) club as well.

Never watched any of them,never intend to.

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (31 May 2006)

My three year old doesn't like sprouts, he's never tried them though... :shock: :wink:  .....


----------



## Midnight (31 May 2006)

I got it filed right alongside politics, religion and soccer.... under life's too short....


----------



## Anonymous (31 May 2006)

The Saint":r1sehn7n said:


> My three year old doesn't like sprouts, he's never tried them though... :shock: :wink:  .....



as he seen the trailors for them though?


----------



## Les Mahon (1 Jun 2006)

BB was best described in my opinon by Billy Connely as:

"One buch of boring people sitting on a couch wtaching another bunch of boring people sitting on a couch"

It's rare that I am happy that Sky in Ireland does not carry C4 but when that twaddle is on I am delighted!

Les


----------



## nonidentity (1 Jun 2006)

The biggest problem is the srupid show "bleeds" all over the other channel with promos, ads, how we make the show, what food they eat, how many time a day the s***, etc; it is like a virus.

Surely it can be contained within a single channel (flagged for morons only).

I can't believe such a large slice of the population needs to get a life - it is as if they are trying to live through these "celebs" Pahlease!


----------



## George_N (1 Jun 2006)

I'm also one of the Grumpy Old Men brigade...can't stand the program. I just treat it as an excuse to retreat to the workshop (as if I needed an excuse).

cheers

George


----------



## gidon (1 Jun 2006)

I too can't stand BB - I do wish they'd stick on one of those much-touted wonderful additional digital channels and leave the Channel 4 schedule alone. (Actually I wish they'd stick it somewhere else but here's not the place to elaborate on that!) 
Really struggling to find anything to watch on TV at the moment . 
Cheers 
Gidon


----------



## woodbloke (1 Jun 2006)

I would rather do something interesting like skewer my own eyeballs rather than watch any reality TV which means BB, X Factor, the jungle thing (Desert Island Discs?....maybe not, wrong era). Now Clarkeson and Hammond slagging each other off, or DIY SOS with Knowles and the boys is a totally different kettle of worms - Rob


----------



## RogerS (1 Jun 2006)

nonidentity":25swr1oz said:


> - it is as if they are trying to live through these "celebs" Pahlease!



Sadly the majority are....


----------



## RogerS (1 Jun 2006)

gidon":2yk81mld said:


> Really struggling to find anything to watch on TV at the moment .
> Cheers
> Gidon



New Tricks? BBC1 Mondays 9pm


----------



## woodbloke (1 Jun 2006)

> New Tricks? BBC1 Mondays 9pm



Compulsive viewing - more Grumpies at work, marvellous - Rob


----------



## Woodmagnet (1 Jun 2006)

I'll second that woodbloke :wink:


----------



## Chris Knight (1 Jun 2006)

No-one has ever lost money underestimating the taste of the British public. I am currently working on a version of BB which has the contestants cutting dados in the nude..

I think that whilst I plainly cover the sex and vioence areas, I am a bit worried I haven't worked in strong language and flashing lights (the other things Nanny TV warns us about) although I suspect when the manure encounters the radiator we'll get the former and blood in the electrics may produce the latter..?


----------



## SammyQ (1 Jun 2006)

HHHHHmmmmmmmmm.......I'm HAPPY to consider myself a grumpy old man, having crossed the 50 barrier and I'd sooner be sodomised by a diesel locomotive than watch even the trailers for BB/Braindead but......exactly HOW is a G.O.M. defined?

What is it that we all have in common?????? and don't you dare go all Germaine Greer on me Alf!


----------



## Paul Chapman (1 Jun 2006)

SammieQ":1z45v06w said:


> exactly HOW is a G.O.M. defined?
> 
> What is it that we all have in common?????? !



We're always moaning, according to my wife and kids (usually about them :wink: )

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (1 Jun 2006)

> exactly HOW is a G.O.M. defined?



Again, having happily passed the 50 mark, I revel in my grumpiness, at my last place of work I was actually called 'Victor'. I agree with just about everything that Arthur Smith an Co discuss on the TV, but in addition to all that its getting umpteen pieces of junk mail each week for bl***y hearing aids - when I need one of them, I'll go down and see the doc - Rob


----------



## Alf (1 Jun 2006)

waterhead37":2o6smhb2 said:


> I am currently working on a version of BB which has the contestants cutting dados in the nude..


That should encourage the use of adequate guarding...

Cheers, Alf

Who ain't going Germaine Greer on anybody, thanks very much :lol:


----------



## Losos (1 Jun 2006)

Who ain't going Germaine Greer on anybody, thanks very much 

Whew, very glad to hear that  

Two years back, when we moved to Czechland for a while, one of theings I listed as 'glad to get away from' was BB & other mind numbing TV dross.

We have Sky here, but due to a technical hitch we don't get C4 for which I'm eternally grateful  

Don't seem to get the trailors on the other channles either which is also good.

BTW, so far seems like 100% agreement on BB, I always suspected this board was populated by the more discerning members of society.


----------



## Scott (1 Jun 2006)

Complete drivel! ..... Big Brother that is, not the opinions expressed!


----------



## PowerTool (1 Jun 2006)

woodbloke":35w0jplu said:


> > exactly HOW is a G.O.M. defined?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, having happily passed the 50 mark, I revel in my grumpiness, at my last place of work I was actually called 'Victor'. I agree with just about everything that Arthur Smith an Co discuss on the TV, but in addition to all that its getting umpteen pieces of junk mail each week for bl***y hearing aids - when I need one of them, I'll go down and see the doc - Rob



I'm "only" 41,so I don't know when you become old enough,but _I am_
And at work,I have had a meteorological condition named after me :-

"The weathers a bit Andy at the moment - grey and miserable  "


Andrew (who also revels in it :wink: )


----------



## Argee (1 Jun 2006)

The programme is utter drivel, pandering to the absolute barrel-bottom-scraping pit of poor taste. 

What amazes me even more than that anyone watches the rubbish, is that those who do actually believe that their telephone vote counts for anything - other than the money made out of it.

I'm only grumpy because I'm ENTITLED to be! 

Ray.


----------



## Midnight (2 Jun 2006)

you think the GOM tag is bad..??? I was called a TOG this mornin... 10 years before my time too.... 

<le sigh...

gotta loooooooooove gettin auld...


----------



## Colin C (2 Jun 2006)

Argee":2tq0lm1m said:


> The programme is utter drivel, pandering to the absolute barrel-bottom-scraping pit of poor taste.
> 
> What amazes me even more than that anyone watches the rubbish, is that those who do actually believe that their telephone vote counts for anything - other than the money made out of it.
> 
> ...


 =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> I need say no more


----------



## Gill (2 Jun 2006)

Colin C":2fjdkdvf said:


> I need say no more



Agreed, but don't let that stop you :twisted: !

Gill


----------



## Colin C (2 Jun 2006)

Hi Gill 
If I was to say any more about it, I would be getting kicked out of here :-#


----------



## dedee (2 Jun 2006)

Tabloid telly at its worst.
Just cheked the BARB (Broadcaster Audience Research Board) website
and a stagering 7 million people apparently watched BB last Thursday the heartening statistic is that about 50 million people must have been something else.

My own favourite TV moment this week was Clackson and Hammond capsizing the Toybota - had me in tears.

Andy


----------



## Scott (2 Jun 2006)

dedee":3lx0p33v said:


> My own favourite TV moment this week was Clackson and Hammond capsizing the Toybota - had me in tears.



It was Hammond & May driving the Mercedes with the flagstone floor, wood-burning stove and the windsor chairs around the track that had me in tears! I started off shaking my head at the stupidity of it and ended up in hysterics! Brilliant!


----------

